# Need truck drove to Kansas



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

Need to hire someone to haul a truck from NY to KC or drive it.Will pay cash.It is the big red salt truck that was listed on equipment for sale.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

How much does it weigh? My trailer can handle up to 11k or so. Which towns as well?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

kcplowmata, if you need someone let me know. I'm a freight broker and can get it hauled for you. We'd need to agree on a price before I lined up someone.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

yes i need it hauled its a ford l900 with spreader on bed it was for sale on here procut had it for sale and its the red truck on my pic signature . from wappinger falls ny 12590 to kc ks 66106. 913 220 8733 is my cell num thanks


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

An 11k # trailer isn't going to be enough for an L9000.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

try Ken Thummel trucking. they do a lot of flatbed. should cost about $2500??? they have many drivers around here.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

yea got a quote of 2500. trying to be a tightwad . just bought this truck. then a boss plow and an airflo spreader. so i was trying to get someone to drive it. looks like it might be me.thanks jay


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

kcplowmata;422429 said:


> yea got a quote of 2500. trying to be a tightwad . just bought this truck. then a boss plow and an airflo spreader. so i was trying to get someone to drive it. looks like it might be me.thanks jay


if you had asked me a week ago i would have done it. i just went to ohio and crossed through newyork. little bit further than i had in mind but few a few greens id have done ya the favor.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

bought plane ticket going up friday to get it. anyone need any thing drove from ny back to ks let me know. got extra driver with me


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

You'll probably want to take some ear plugs. Is that a 3208 and 13 spd?


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

cummins with road ranger


----------

